# سفتي الحفارات



## sypard (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اسال عن السفتي بالحفارات ما هي واجباتهم
والاهم الريبورتات اليومية ماذا تتضمن

اخوكم محمد


----------



## sypard (15 يوليو 2009)

up
up
up
up
up
up


----------



## ahmed ezz el din (15 يوليو 2009)

*هنا تجد كل ما تريد معرفتة باذن الله

*http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/oilandgas/drilling/rigging_up.html​


----------



## amr m hassanin (18 يوليو 2009)

thanks for this web. site


----------



## تمسوح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة


----------



## yazid006 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ahmedroustom (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموقع


----------

